# MK7 Golf R Exhaust on MQB Tiguan



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Lots of research on ways to get rid of the fake tips led me to some Australian forums where they luckily get the GTI Engine and DSG....but that wasn't going to stop me from getting rid of fake tips on my b cycle engine. I did this mod purely for looks, there is hardly any sound increase (even with the flaps in open position on the outer tips), there is some modification required (wider body and openings), but its doable with some fabrication.


















Definitely mates up nice with the OE hangers on the muffler, the mid pipe needs to join up somewhere before where the Golf R resonator was (Tig gas tank is too big to fit the R resonator), and new hanger in the mid pipe depending on where you cut. The real art is the tail pipes need to be extended and care taken in getting it just right....I hovered a lot but the shop was pretty good to me. I had to have them redo a couple times but it worked out really awesome! 























*Some things to point out about the used exhaust fitment:*

Resonator not needed, the OEM downpipe is resonated and the Golf R exhaust is free flowing but the sound is extremely subtle, like barely any additional volume (I did this for looks, I hate fake exhausts)
If MK7 Golf R exhaust, the tips should be adjustable. Mine is a MK7.5 exhaust and the tips were welded so tougher to get it right
Also, the Golf R exhaust has valves, if you keep the motors the default position without power will be open (there is a way to get AWE or other remotes to actuate them but not worth it unless you do a downpipe and need to quiet the system down)
My motors were missing when I bought this used, so I zip tied the flap rotator knobs on top open (likely will just stay open with exhaust pressure anyway). They are not spring mounted unless motor is attached, so they are free to move and stay.
Lots of used Golf R exhausts out there for those that have upgraded, I got mine for $150 bucks, the shop I went to charged me about 2.5 hours labour so roughly $450 CAD is way cheaper than custom, or aftermarket

*Removal of the fake tips:*
The fake tips were fairly easy to remove, albeit very dirty. I used an air compressor to blow it out from behind the bumper to loosen things up. I can't speak for the non R-Line but I'm sure its the same process as follows:

On the R-Line the tips are held in place by clips that have a sort of sandwich effect (two outer pieces on the fake tip back-end that sandwich a wedge piece from the bumper in between them. Its best to use a couple of flat head screwdrivers on either side to separate the sandwich, so to speak. 
First un-clip the backup sensor cable if you have it as it attaches to the back of the exhaust tips. They are just metal claw like clamps so a small flat head helps, or just some wiggling. You'll relocate this later. 
There were also two metal clips holding the fake tips together from the bottom. There's two halves like a clam-shell that the clips hold together (see pics below). Not sure its necessary but I moved mine so that I could lift up the flap and see all the clips easier.
Then, the best way to start removing the exhaust inserts is to start from the middle of the car outward. This is the dirty part, you'll need to be aware of a LOT of dirt and rocks in the face or work from under the middle of the car to the side to start out, then work from outside the car. 
From the very tip edge of the inner side of the car exhaust tip it does take some pressure to push them lose, and use some flat head screw drivers. The fake exhaust inserts need to be pushed in from the chrome outside towards the front of the car, so when I was starting on this first section from underneath the car I used some screwdriver prying and just some downward angled force pulling towards me to the front of the car. Once you get a couple loose, you can work from the back of the car and not underneath it. 
You can pretty much "unzip" it by some repeated force pushing it inward one clip at a time. First side took me 30 min because I kept trying to pull in from underneath the car and was getting covered in debris. But after figuring it out the other side took like 5 min. 
When they're out, the exposed "male" clips from under the bumper are not really noticeable when the exhaust is on so no worries there, its really low. I did gently bend mine in just a bit but not really necessary. 
I did, however, move the wiring harness for the backup sensors up higher. I also drilled a couple of small holes on some exposed plastic clips that had room, and put some zip ties through just to make sure. Probably not necessary but better safe then sorry in case the metal clips didn't hold well to there new location. 
The exhaust tips don't get very hot at all on my setup because of all the airflow and length of the pipe past the muffler. Here are some pictures:

"Clamshell" from back of exhaust tips:
















Outside showing clips:









And an inside shot showing the same clip inserts:









And the clips on the bumper that the exhaust tips mate to:









Exterior shot of the opening without the tips....no reason to cut this out like others have done on the R-Line, again not sure on non R-Line but I assume the same option possible:









Edge of the middle of car portion of exhaust tip that I started to pry from:









Relocated and zip tied backup sensor harness:
















And that's pretty much that. Not a bad mod at all and the look is awesome!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Sorry had to add another fun picture: "Twins his and hers now with Quad tips"










updated pic (with euro tail lights)....car was dirty before.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Sorry had to add another fun picture: "Twins his and hers now with Quad tips"


I'm also impressed by your storage management.


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

Very nice! I've had a 7 R catback sitting in the garage for over a year now, waiting to do this. I've been putting it off, waiting on a stage 2 tune but I may just go ahead and pull the trigger. I appreciate the feedback on the resonator delete & open valves. I was a little concerned about noise, as this is the daily, and I pull some early mornings and late nights with shift work.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Very nice! I wonder what's more cost-effective...this or buying new tips and having a shop weld them into place through the holes of the bumper. Like you, I'm not looking for any sound difference--just visual. Perhaps aftermarket exhausts built for the MK7 Golf R will fit as well for those looking for more sound?


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Looks good!!! Nice write-up too. :thumbup:


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

AkiraSieghart said:


> Very nice! I wonder what's more cost-effective...this or buying new tips and having a shop weld them into place through the holes of the bumper. Like you, I'm not looking for any sound difference--just visual. Perhaps aftermarket exhausts built for the MK7 Golf R will fit as well for those looking for more sound?


Anything is possible. The aftermarket stuff might be louder but on this engine and DP, probably not much. That being said the Golf R tips look really good and fit perfectly in the openings so I would think that something oval would look nice, if they were round they might need to be bigger to fill the gap. Worth popping the fakes out though and going to a shop that could hold some up for you to look at....


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks perfect, especially side by side with the R! Wish VW at least just made the tips functional or had the exhaust routed through the stock ones so they weren’t so cheesy. Appreciate the write up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Can you give us a ballpark figure what this project cost? Looks great!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

schagaphonic said:


> Can you give us a ballpark figure what this project cost? Looks great!


I had some details in the write up, but essentially it depends on the shop. I had about 2.5 hrs plus the cost of the used exhaust. Was about $450 total.


----------



## G-Fez (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the write up! I'm booking mine in to have a cat back system installed and will share your photos with them. The shop usually cuts away what they need to so your example will be a big help in showing there's a better way. Now the question is dual tips on either side of larger single tips...


----------



## G-Fez (Mar 17, 2011)

*or larger single tips


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Cleaned her up finally and thought I would update the picture with the look of the European tail lights on as well...


----------



## G-Fez (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, went with a cat back system, removed both resonators, Vibrant exhaust and dual 4" tips on either side. Love it!


----------



## G-Fez (Mar 17, 2011)

Now how the heck do I post photos?!? 😂


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

G-Fez said:


> Now how the heck do I post photos?!? 😂


Have to use an image hosting site like imgur, etc.


----------



## james308au (Oct 27, 2020)

*Australian forum*

Any chance you can point me in the direction of the Australian forum you were looking at


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

james308au said:


> Any chance you can point me in the direction of the Australian forum you were looking at


https://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/tiguan-exhaust-118288.html


----------



## matt87951 (Oct 3, 2021)

Love the detail on this write-up! I plan to do this on our Tiguan in the near future. Keeping my eyes open for a reasonably priced MK7/MK7.5 R exhaust. Once I get that far, I’ll try to make any notes of anything that may be different on the non-RLine.


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

matt87951 said:


> Love the detail on this write-up! I plan to do this on our Tiguan in the near future. Keeping my eyes open for a reasonably priced MK7/MK7.5 R exhaust. Once I get that far, I’ll try to make any notes of anything that may be different on the non-RLine.


As someone who has done this to a non-RLine, I can tell you the only difference is with the fake outlets. Whereas, you can unclip them from the RLine bumper (and return to stock), the same cannot be said for ours. I required a carpet knife to remove mine. It looks fine until you get the vehicle on a lift and take a really close look. I am extremely please with the result; however, there is no returning to stock, in my case.

I chose to keep the stock resonator and only install axle-back, as well (the Golf R resonator cannot be accommodated and you will have to delete, if going cat-back). You can also keep the stock exhaust and have the shop fab up two larger outlets if you are not married to the idea of quad tips.


----------



## matt87951 (Oct 3, 2021)

dazmann said:


> As someone who has done this to a non-RLine, I can tell you the only difference is with the fake outlets. Whereas, you can unclip them from the RLine bumper (and return to stock), the same cannot be said for ours. I required a carpet knife to remove mine. It looks fine until you get the vehicle on a lift and take a really close look. I am extremely please with the result; however, there is no returning to stock, in my case.
> 
> I chose to keep the stock resonator and only install axle-back, as well (the Golf R resonator cannot be accommodated and you will have to delete, if going cat-back). You can also keep the stock exhaust and have the shop fab up two larger outlets if you are not married to the idea of quad tips.


Awesome! Thanks for the info. Any chance you have any photos on where you cut? I imagine it might be fairly self-explanatory once I get started, but if you have any photos, I’d love to take a look!

I plan to just install the axle back portion of the Golf R exhaust myself, as I prefer the quad tips, I think they look outstanding on the Tiguans. I feel some sort of functional exhaust should have been there in the first place (at least on the higher trim levels) instead of the fake chrome exhaust outlets.


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

matt87951 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info. Any chance you have any photos on where you cut? I imagine it might be fairly self-explanatory once I get started, but if you have any photos, I’d love to take a look!
> 
> I plan to just install the axle back portion of the Golf R exhaust myself, as I prefer the quad tips, I think they look outstanding on the Tiguans. I feel some sort of functional exhaust should have been there in the first place (at least on the higher trim levels) instead of the fake chrome exhaust outlets.


I don't have any photos but give me a few days and I should be able to get you some. The vehicle is in desperate need of a bath, as we've had a significant dump of snow followed by a sanding of the roads, and a couple freeze/thaw cycles. 

I could not agree with you more, in regards to the fake outlets. Also, the quad tips do look just right.


----------



## Hong1900 (11 mo ago)

Really nice looking that tiguan! .. Im wanna do the same, you have video of the sound inside your car? Because I only want a littlebit more sound and not too hard that my neighbors complain 😁


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Hong1900 said:


> Really nice looking that tiguan! .. Im wanna do the same, you have video of the sound inside your car? Because I only want a littlebit more sound and not too hard that my neighbors complain 😁


There is no difference in sound. The Tiguan piping is pretty quiet, so even though its off the Golf R, and both valves are open its not changing the sound levels at all. The cat and resonator are all near the engine and because they are not being changed out the system sound itself stays the same. I only made this modification for looks.


----------



## Hong1900 (11 mo ago)

mattchatr said:


> There is no difference in sound. The Tiguan piping is pretty quiet, so even though its off the Golf R, and both valves are open its not changing the sound levels at all. The cat and resonator are all near the engine and because they are not being changed out the system sound itself stays the same. I only made this modification for looks.


thanks for your reply!!! I'm gonna do it haha


----------

